# Greece Googlemap updates....



## peejay

Just finished updating my stoppover map of Greece, we now have 169 entries ready for the 2012 season. 

Plenty of updated and new entries along with some more photo's, thanks to Addie and Magbaz for their input...

http://tinyurl.com/ya7uras

Hopefully there should be a download for Tomtom and Garmin POI's at the bottom of the post but if that zippy thing doesn't work just PM me and I'll email you a copy.

Any updates or new entries would be most appreciated as always.

Pete


----------



## peejay

Finally managed to sort out an Autoroute pushpin set as well  ....

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh

Ooooo. It's a lovely pastime saving the kml, then clicking on it to open Google Earth, hopping from place to place clicking on the nearby photos 

Give me 2.5 years. 3.5 or 4.5 if I take a year out in the States to pick up something like this for £70k 

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR

PeeJay,
What a brilliant resource you've put together! I'm not planning on going to Greece just yet but this information will be great when we're brave enough to make the journey.
Thanks,
Bill
P.S. Hopefully by then you'll have been to many of these places and added some more photos ;-)


----------



## peejay

DABurleigh said:


> Ooooo. It's a lovely pastime saving the kml, then clicking on it to open Google Earth, hopping from place to place clicking on the nearby photos
> Give me 2.5 years. 3.5 or 4.5 if I take a year out in the States to pick up something like this for £70k


You'd be better off with the Murvi Dave, having said that we managed last year ok with our 'baby rv'.

Gets a bit crowded sometimes though :wink:










Pete


----------



## DABurleigh

Lovely.

No, retirement van needs to be bigger for extended stays. That one is 29.5 ft, 95" wide. European offering with same space is double the price even without levelling, air suspension, genny, etc.

Dave


----------



## musicbus

*dreaming.....*

Well done Peejay,

Just mentally revisiting many of the spots we stayed at earlier this year!

cant wait to go back!!

Dave ... As the saying goes you cant take it with you

..... but sure as hell you can drive it around!!

seasons greetings

barry


----------



## Addie

This is a fantastic resource Pete, I'm not sure to what level we were able to contribute since we found POI's all around the coast where we wanted to visit!

Some more detail of our 10 week trip in Greece here:
www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Greece

I can't thank you enough for taking the time to maintain this map, it really is the only camping information you need for Greece - although Lidl and LPG info (plus lots more) can be found here:
www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-116660-an-amazing-resource-for-greece-gps-pois.html


----------



## barryd

Thanks chaps

can't wait to get there. Hopefully this coming year.

Wish we were there now. The weather in the lakes is shocking!


----------



## musicbus

Couldnt agree with you more Addie although I have to say your Europe By Camper is great reading backed with a wealth of information too.

Yours and a few others have made me revisit all our travel pics and build a blog!! 

cheers and thanks

barry


----------



## peejay

Adam, your info was great, along with all who have contributed in the past, thanks everyone.

The lpg poi is good, the spread of outlets seems to be taking pace, last time I downloaded it there were only about 90, now there are 149, if I can figure out how to do it I might combine into into the map  



Pete


----------



## StanDup

> Gets a bit crowded sometimes though


Salandi beach Peejay..........a beautiful spot for snorkelling.


----------



## peejay

Thats the one, lovely photo.  

Pete


----------



## hmh

*peejay's greece stopovers*

Just noting co-ordinates in case we don't have t'Interweb once in Greece - the Aire at Lerissos seems to be lacking some Nos.?
Hope to see you in Turkey - Don too . . .
Helen and David


----------



## peejay

*Re: peejay's greece stopovers*



hmh said:


> the Aire at Lerissos seems to be lacking some Nos.?


Aha, well spotted.

All done, it was only the no's in the text, so hasn't affected any map positions or poi's.

Pete


----------

